# Linksys wired router browser config



## cheetosfingers (Apr 15, 2009)

Just connected a BEFSR41 wired router to my iMac, running Mac OS X 10.4.11. Connection is fine. I did not use the startup disc, which they strongly recommended doing before connecting, because it was Windows-only, with only an .exe and some documentation on it.

I want to change the default password for the router and get into the config screen, but the default password is not working. I am leaving the user name blank, the password as admin. Connecting to 192.168.1.1. Tried in both Firefox and Safari. I've done a bit of research already, including posting on the Linksys forum, and all I can figure at this point is that the browser admin is not "Mac friendly". Obviously, being on Mac, I can not open Internet Explorer to configure the router, as some had suggested on that forum. Can anyone provide guidance? Have others been able to access the browser-based admin on a Mac browser with this model?


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Apr 15, 2009)

Try reseting the router.


----------



## cheetosfingers (Apr 15, 2009)

I will try that. Who knows - maybe I bought a router that was returned to the store already


----------



## sgould (Apr 15, 2009)

I set up a Linksys wireless router for a friend recently.  I think the user name was Linksys and the password was admin.

But you are able to get on here, so you have access to the internet.  You can download the user manual for Linksys hardware and that will confirm the default user name and password to use for your router.  Linksys is now "Linksys Cisco".

I had no problem setting it up using Safari.

But in the past I have had problems using Safari when setting up my own D-Link modem.  It's OK now with the latest versions of Safari, but before I had to use Camino or Firefox.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 15, 2009)

The usual default configuration on Linksys devices is no username and the password is "admin" without the quotes.  Try that and see if you can access the web-based configuration page.


----------



## sgould (Apr 15, 2009)

I found the User Guide and nixgeek is right.  User Name is blank and Password is admin.

I was getting confused with the SSID default.

However, the unit I set up was a wireless router WRT610N.  On the product info from the Linksys site it mentions compatibility with Mac, Vista and XP.

On the product info page for the BEFSR41, it only mention compatibility with Vista and XP.  So it may have problems with a Mac.


----------



## cheetosfingers (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you for your help and responses.


----------

